# Crashed my new tank! :(



## msdad (Oct 25, 2012)

So I had introduced myself in the Newbies area and talked about the fishless cycle I was going to do on my new setup. Well, I didn't mention that I have had three strokes in 2010 and have some residual neurological issues. I didn't read the directions on the ammonia test kit well enough and when it registered zero I added more ammonia. When it continued to register zero, I continued to add more ammonia. Long story short, by the time I read the directions for the 5th or 6th time because I felt like _something_ must be wrong, the ammonia levels were off the chart, the plants were all dying and the tank had completely crashed. I lost all my plants, had to do a 100% water change, as well as rinse everything in the tank, and am now awaiting my new shipment of plants on Monday. Needless to say, I now know how the test kit works and will get my other half to check the results of all the other tests after me. No more taking chances. My neuro deficits aren't severe, just annoying enough to cause me to make stupid mistakes like this from time to time. New fishless cycle to commence tommorow. Will keep you all updated...
Eddie


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that, that really sucks, I hope it goes better next time!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you know anyone else that has an established aquarium. The fishless cycle is definately the best but if you can get some used media out of an established filter it kickstarts your cycle, one to two weeks is a lot easier then 4 to 8 weeks.


----------



## msdad (Oct 25, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Do you know anyone else that has an established aquarium. The fishless cycle is definately the best but if you can get some used media out of an established filter it kickstarts your cycle, one to two weeks is a lot easier then 4 to 8 weeks.


No, I even advertised on Craigslist and got no positive reponse, just spam. I'm using Marineland Bio-Spira. It's the only commercial product I've found that actually does contain live nitrifying bacteria. I've used it several times before. It's just not wise to kill it off by dumping a pint of ammonia in on top of it. Duh!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck!! Keep us posted.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

Not sure how things are going for you but I have had great success in the past with Tetra Safe Start.


----------



## msdad (Oct 25, 2012)

Tank is up and running and completely cycled. Waiting for new fish to arrive! Can't wait....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! Sorry to hear about the trouble you had before, but now that its cycled and once you get fish in it will be well worth it.


----------

